# In a dillema.....new rig...please help



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2009)

- Athlon II X4 620 2.8GHz @ 5.6k

- ECS Black Series A785GM-M @ 6.2k
(Newegg.com - ECS Black Series A785GM-M AM3 AMD 785G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - AMD Motherboards)
I'm ordering via KMD. ECS company has service centres in INDIA TOO????

- Crucial Ballistix Tracer 4GB DDR3 1333 CAS6 @ 4.7k
(Newegg.com - Crucial Ballistix Tracer 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory with LEDs Model BL2KIT25664TA1336 - Desktop Memory)
THis memory is too good, and with a good price tag. But again, Crucial company, havn't heard much about it in India.....please help...

- BenQ G2220 @ 8.6k

- Glacial Power 650W @ 4.7k(excellent reviews, near 90% efficiency)

- WHICH CABINET? -Thermaltake Strike MX @ 4k or
                          - Antec Three Hundred @ 4k or 
                          - Coolermaster Gladiator 600 @ 3.8k

- Seagate 500GB 7200.12 SATA HDD @ 2.9k

- Logitech MX518 or Razer Salmosa @ 1.7k (WHICH ONE?)

- 22x DVD Writer @ 1.2k(WHICH BRAND!!!????)

This is it for now.. My max budget for all these is 40k


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

The Athlon II X4 620 is 2.6GHz AFAIK.
Not sure about the memory, but ECS boards are pretty cool.

HDD: I wouldn't recommend Seagate, whether 7200.12 or not as I had a prob with this very HDD too.

Monitor: Dell 2209W or Samsung 2233SW are better than BenQ.
DVDRW= Samsung/LG. I prefer LG
Mouse: Never used gaming mice.
Cabinet: Antec 300 is excellent. 
PSU: Great choice.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 19, 2009)

Get a crossfireX enabled 785G board if you are getting one from newegg.

SPECIFICALLY this *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157167

its simply BEAUTIFUL 

8x8x 2-way crossfire is common, but this has optional 4x4x4x 3-way crossfire if ever you decide to never sell old graphics cards and keep them over next upgrade. And its a NOVELITY.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

@compaddict, I don't think ECS has good support options here. YOu better pick Gigabyte or MSI or ASUS for mobo.

Same with other products too. Better stick to those that have support centers in India.


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

compy get 785G boards as they are pretty cool. ECS doesnt have wide market reach in India so better get Gigabyte/Asus/Biostar


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2009)

hmm....okay..

but another option is this...

Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 4.3k
OCZ Titanium 4GB DDR2 800MHz CAS4

Is this option good too? It's cheaper, and at FULL HD, I dunt think the gaming performance will be hit by what 1-2 fps?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

^^hmm. that should be okay? how much for the RAM BTW?


----------



## letmein (Sep 19, 2009)

Don't you need a graphics card?


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

I think 1650 each for the RAM. Thats the deal I got at least. But compy, why dont u go for DDR3? Future proof IMO...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


letmein said:


> Don't you need a graphics card?


The mobo he will buy will come with excellent onboard GFX and hence no GFX card reqd. AMD FTW!


----------



## spikygv (Sep 19, 2009)

How is BioStar's reputation ? do they offer good support and honor warranty ?
I dont see the reviews of mobo's made by biostar in toms , anandtech ..And Biostar offers 790 based mobos for less than 5k !! do they sacrifice on build quality ?

So , basically i was wondering if biostar is any good compared to gigabyte or asus.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 19, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> hmm....okay..
> 
> but another option is this...
> 
> ...


As I said before, why NOT consider crossfirex options ?

If you want something with Indian presence, there is Jetway.
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153141

Its not 785G  but 790GX. And instead of SB710 its SB750.

Still its cheap at 90$.


EDIT: it has bad reviews. so ignore that. lemme search for another option.

Yeah, you have *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131397 but it lacks onboard graphics.


----------



## maldyzooks (Sep 19, 2009)

doesnt ordering on newegg via KMD still attract customs duty?
Even if its bypassed,do gigabyte/asus honor warranty cross country or do u have to ship it back to us for repair/replace?

On the rig topic, how abt a 790GX/X motherboard over 785 for more future options. I dont see any 785g ATX mobos here in India atleast.

PS: am also looking for a upgrade for about the same budget as above,except I already have a 22" lcd and palit 4670 super. which leaves me effectively 30k for other components. But I'd really like a ATX mobo. So suggestions for addict will also help me out here.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 19, 2009)

If you don't need crossfire.. then i'd recc.. Jetway HA-07 Ultra.. awesome.. f**king awesome motherboard.. it is very beautiful..

Those Biostar motherboards are also good.. and are also ATX type... I've Biostar TA790GX BE.. and it is nice.. i was able to overclock my processor from 2.8 to 3.7 GHz using this board on air-cooling and standard heatsink.. 

LG's writer is fine I guess.. you can also get a better n expensive Sony product..


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2009)

@ comp@ddict - That ECS mobo you've choosen is very good. Actually I believe it's the best micro atx mobo for AM3 procs. It packs quite a punch in it's small body. VGA, DVI, HDMI connector, plenty of USB ports, 8.1 Channel audio, Firewire, e-sata. That's enough for micro ATx mobo. It has got a LED poster soldered on the mobo and also has CMOS reset setting, power on and restart button on the mobo itself 

Crucial is one of the best Ram manufacturer company. If you can get hold of them go for them but I don't think crucila has any sort of service centers in here.
If you don't want to go with crucial go with OCZ, G-Skill or corsair. 

For cabby - get CM690 - it's the best one you can get between 4-5K 

For HDD - I personally prefer seagate 

For Gaming Mouse - don't have enough idea though in here the I prefer Logitech 

For DVD RW Drive get Samsung


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmm okay...

but the problem is all other ram is DDR3 1333MHz CAS 9 (WTF) and priced higher than Crucial....I need to make sure this RAM wud work for the next 4 yearsa without dying out on me...


and hmm...ECS does seem a good option..and I've heard of some ECS products in India....

DUDES AGAIN...NO CROSSFIREX

and listen no gfx card?? LOL, what do u thin the 650W is for??? HD5850 FTW!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 20, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> DUDES AGAIN...NO CROSSFIREX


why not ? I mean, you buy 5850 in one month, and after 1.5 years when its price touches 6K it would become a great addition.



> and listen no gfx card?? LOL, what do u thin the 650W is for??? HD5850 FTW!!!


 expected nothing lesser from you


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2009)

MX518 for 1.5k. Great looks, good ergonomics, extra thumb buttons, on fly sensitivity change.


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

No GFX cards now of course. HD5850 will be out quite some time later and I don't know if you would jump on it as soon as it is launched or wait for prices to fall with the launch of GT300 or due to high sales.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 20, 2009)

Glacialtech 650AA btw- the 650A is a POS. I am not sure how responsive is glacialtech RMA policy in India. I would recommend grabbing a gigabyte board but I am not too sure of ECS. coolermaster cm 690 is the default choice . Other than that- consider nzxt tempest. Grab mx 518- but in any case get a decent mouse mat as well or else those case feets are going to be done for and it will be wasted to spend 1.5kish on a mouse.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Hmm okay...
> 
> but the problem is all other ram is DDR3 1333MHz CAS 9 (WTF) and priced higher than Crucial....I need to make sure this RAM wud work for the next 4 yearsa without dying out on me...
> 
> ...



Yes they sucks in latency but you are getting local warranty and peace of mind instead. If you are brave enough then get Crucial. It's one of the best 

That ECS mobo you choose is just perfect for your needs. Did I foget to mention that it has all solid capacitors 

HD5850 is the way to go and yes it's really FTW! 

BTW, do you want to wait for the green devil to release some DX11 solution


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, if you are going for DDR3, 1600MHz is bare minimum you should go for, if you want 4 years time-line! 1333MHz is just barely out of DDR2 territory!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 21, 2009)

I feel memory isn't that important.

You might as well save bucks going DDR2 and 790GX crossfire instead.
Just get 2x4 = 8GB of DDR2 800MHz RAM and your rig will have enough memory for years to come.

Concentrate on GPU if you intend to game, and on cooling solutions since you will be overclocking that Athlon II X4.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I feel memory isn't that important.

You might as well save bucks going DDR2 and 790GX crossfire instead.
Just get 2x4 = 8GB of DDR2 800MHz RAM and your rig will have enough memory for years to come.

Concentrate on GPU if you intend to game, and on cooling solutions since you will be overclocking that Athlon II X4.


----------



## Krow (Sep 21, 2009)

He doesn't like Crossfire it seems.   But, yeah now is the time to buy DDR2 as later rates will go sky high. 8GB DDR2 should suffice for the next 1.5 year.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 21, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> He doesn't like Crossfire it seems.   But, yeah now is the time to buy DDR2 as later rates will go sky high. 8GB DDR2 should suffice for the next 1.5 year.


Prices WONT go sky high actually.
Remember DDR1 to DDR2 transition ?
Prices are similar now to what were when the transition occured.
But it was DDR2 whose price dropped alarmingly fast.

So expect DDR3 to go down, like Rs. 700 for 2GB, in another 2 years.

If someone wanted to take advantage of this situation, he should ideally buy a single entry level 2GB DDR3-1333 stick now and upgrade to 4 or 8GB when prices drop.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 21, 2009)

*FINAL RIG*
Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.7k
Biostar TA785GE @ 4.3k
OCZ Titanium 4GB @ 3.5k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.6k
Samsung 22x DVD Writer @ 1.2k
BenQ G2220HD 21.5" @ 8.7k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
Glacial Power 650W @ 4.6k

Now, 
*-QUERY NO. 1* - If I buy an HD5850 after it releases, will it be compatible with the motherboard I've chosen???
*-QUERY NO. 2* - *SUGGEST A CABINET* FOR HD5850, which is about HD4870 in size, so that they fit without problems.

FOr GFX card and Cabby, I can't spend more than 20k.


----------



## asingh (Sep 21, 2009)

Some questions and suggestions reading the above post...so not quoting any one..

1. How is the OP going to procure from Newegg..?? 
2. Whats so special about the ECS...cause its microATX with lots of features, or is there something else. Asus/MSI/Gigabyte too offer great stuff.
3. OP really is interested to get the best of the RAM. RAM does make a difference to the over all system. Ok..in gaming...it would translate to 2-3 FPS, but the over all system speed is fast. Obviously the DDR3 will channel data quicker vs DDR2.
4. I would not suggest 8GB RAM. I have read on plenty forums that it is difficult to get it stable while OCing. If he does go for 8GB then get only two DIMMs -- 2 x 4 GB each.
5. Go for 1 TB HDD. 500GB fills to quick...!
6. Yea wait for the 5XXX series. If you dont like them..or too expensive..the 4XXX series would have become cheaper. You can go for 4870 x 2 (internal XFire) -- no hassle of physically setting up 2 cards.

Over all I would suggest to the OP, you can procure good stuff in India too. Like Corsair PSU are excellent. Also give Lynx a shot..they are good.


----------



## Krow (Sep 21, 2009)

Cabby - CM690 as everyone would suggest. Simply because it comes with 7 fans and is pretty roomy @ 4.5k. Else go for the Antec 300. I have seen both and like them a lot.

That leaves you with 15k for GFX card. Wait for the 5850 and buy later. Till than you can enjoy all games as you will have 640MB onboard DDR2 GFX due to shared VRAM!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 21, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *FINAL RIG*
> Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.7k
> Biostar TA785GE @ 4.3k
> OCZ Titanium 4GB @ 3.5k
> ...


1. Why did you choose Biostar TA785GE ? Go FULL ATX dude. It will give enough room for the GPU while ensuring that its heat does not affect other components. I mean, only some specs of the HD5800 cards are out and you never know how it will be till it finally hits the market and by then you would have already purchased the rig. So if I were you I would go the safest possible route.

2. How about changing HDD to 2x 320GB in Raid0 for better performance ?

3. Still no reply as to why no crossfirex.


----------



## asingh (Sep 21, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *FINAL RIG*
> Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.7k
> Biostar TA785GE @ 4.3k
> OCZ Titanium 4GB @ 3.5k
> ...



Here is your Motherboard:
*www.xard.ru/post/16652/image.jpg



Yes it should be. It is going to be a PCI.E 2.0 standard. Why you going for micro ATX go for a full blown ATX. The amount you are spending..it worth it. I guess the card will over flow onto the CMOS battery. Though that hardly needs to be changed....!!!! 

Get the CM690. Around 4.5K. Anything will fit into that. It is a mid size chassis, with 7 fan expansions...!!!

The RAM you are getting is DDR2 right..??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *FINAL RIG*
> Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.7k
> Biostar TA785GE @ 4.3k
> OCZ Titanium 4GB @ 3.5k
> ...



Why don't you go for ASUS EVO 785G mobo. it's price is at 6.5k now but I would say that it's lot worthy than Biostar one. 

Also, instead of MX-518, why not go for normal keyboard and MS xbox 360 controller for windows.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 21, 2009)

Guys guys....

1. If I spend too much on motherboard and ram, what's the point? I cud hav bought a Phenom II X4 instead?
2. No, I dun need CFx, even one card is hard to come by lol....
3. I need suggestions for MOBOS within 5k...


----------



## spikygv (Sep 21, 2009)

What exactly do u intend to do with this pc that u are building ? You havent mentioned this in any of your posts.

If u wanna OC a lot , then get the 790fx chipset based mobo. If u want good onboard graphics , then 785G is the way to go.

If its for gaming , the x4 620 is a bad choice. x3 720 or x2 550 BE or e7500 will prove to be better. the x3 720 being the best choice in this regard.

If its for rendering , audio / video encoding then x4 620 will be perfect for you.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


comp@ddict said:


> *FINAL RIG*
> Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.7k
> Biostar TA785GE @ 4.3k
> OCZ Titanium 4GB @ 3.5k
> ...



This tells me that u're interested in gaming. Now , unless u do a lot of work in 3ds max / photoshop or applications which benefit very much from quad cores , you do not want to go for the x4 620. Its a mediocre processor at best for gaming. 

If you are going to get a graphics card , then best to go for the 790 chipset based mobo. Biostar mobo is cheap but i have no idea about service/support.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 21, 2009)

Man...u r further confusing me..

X4 620 is perfect for FULL HD gaming IMHO check out the review at OverClocker's Club....it manages the same fps as that of Core i7 and Phenom II X4 at FUll HD which is what I want, cuz I intend to play at that settings with an HD5850...

Now, I want to know:-

1. Will HD5850 cause any problems with the Biostar Mobo just cuz it's mATX? I nmoe the CMOS battery will get covered, but like MHGT said, it's rarely replaced...

2. I need a cabinet within 3.5k(lesser if possible) that would fit the HD5850.

Rest is decided. And no, I will do mild OC that's it, say 3GHz or so..


Hurry guys, I plan to order everything except procc + mobo + ram + cabinet today or tomorrow itself......via lynx-india.com


----------



## spikygv (Sep 21, 2009)

hmmm. thats strange..in toms , anandtech , xbitlabs , guru3d .. the results were a bit different. particularly gaming performance. 

*www.guru3d.com/article/amd-athlon-ii-x4-620-review-test/14

In BIA , even at full HD which is pretty much a gpu dependent resolution , the x4 620 is 10% below the other processors. The difference is even more pronounced at lower resolutions.

Overclockers club is the only place wherein the x4 620 is performing (in gaming ) just as good as the rest..
All the other reviewers felt x2 550 and x3 720 to be better choices over x4 620 when it comes to gaming.

look at this
*www.legitreviews.com/article/1073/11/

here too , the x4 620 is lagging behind. 
Strange indeed.

At overclockers club , they've used a gtx260 . the g-card u are intending to buy is expected to be way faster than the gtx260. Your processor choice becomes more crucial. You dont want ur proccy to bottleneck the gpu.

If i were u , i would pick the x3 720 to be on the safer side.

Have a look at other reviews before you make the decision.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 21, 2009)

seriously man.. go full ATX.. or you will cry afterwards.... Graphics card tend to be a problem on Micro ATC boards.. ...
@desiibond.. what is the cost of XBox 360 controller for Windows?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2009)

1200-1700 bucks.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2009)

@ comp@ddict - the mobo you have choosen supports only DDR2 upto 1200Mhz

That mobo has only PCI and pci-e x16 slot but no x1 slot is is coomon nowdays in every mobo. So if you use cards like HD5850 then one pci slot will become unavailable as it uses dual slot cooler. So the only expansion option you will get is only one pci slot which will be too close to the gfx cards. So if you fill that pci slot with some card then the gpu may overheat.

Also it's has very limited number of expansion option read - usb ports at rear.

So it's better to get a ATX mobo like asus 785G or if you like matx then it should be ecs 785G.

BTW, how come biostar 785G supports old generation AM2 cpu's like athlon x2 series.
As far as I know 785 chipset supports only AM3 cpu's 

*www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/t-series/content.php?S_ID=432


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2009)

^^because it is using AM2+ socket instead of AM3. 785G supports AM2+ CPUs but AM3 socket won't!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2009)

@ sagargv - That's becuz at OverClockers Club, all the in-game settings were maxd out....and if i will get an HD5850, that's what I intend to do...

@ desiibond - No i don't want an XBoX360 Controller

@ topgear - I won't be needing the other expansion slots.

Now guys, I talked at length to my father yesterday night and to an uncle who's into computer business, and my father said that if I want to go for the ECS and Crucial, I can go ahead.



> *ECS 785G @ 6.2k
> Crucial 4GB DDR3 1333MHz **CAS6 @ 4.8k*



After reading about these in the internet, it became clear both are quality components. In fact, I came across a guy's siggy where he was using a *Crucial Value DDR3 1066MHz Overclocked to 1800MHz at CAS8.

*And also, my DDR1 ram generic and Intel 915 mobo has not caused one problem in the past 4 years...and they are generic entry-level...

Certainly, the ECS mobo and Crucial RAM will be actually much better.

*So what say guys???*

*Athlon II X4 620
ECS 785G 
Crucial 4GB DDR3
(A CABINET THAT WILL FIT HD5850 within 3.5k)*


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2009)

here are the flaws that I found on ECS A785GM-M:

1) mobo looks extremely cramped
2) not all 3rd party coolers can be used properly due to the heatsink next to the CPU (meant for cooling capacitors)
3) I doubt if international warranty is available and also, I doubt RMA quality when compared to that given by Gigabyte or ASUS.

anyday, I would pick these:

*asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=QHbvGVB1mXmmD8qQ&templete=2
*www.gigabyte.co.in/Products/Mother...x?ProductID=3156&ProductName=GA-MA785GMT-UD2H

especially Gigabyte one which is Ultra Durable board, supports dolby home theatre, has Dual BIOS and also 

look at this list:

*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList...&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=RATING

the top two rated boards are ASUS and gigabyte.


----------



## spikygv (Sep 22, 2009)

@comp@ddict , the guru3d review also had all settings maxed out.Anyway , you seem quite happy with x4 620. So , get it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, I'm happy with the X4 620. I'll surely OC it to 3GHz no doubt hehe....

OKAY, so MOBO is this:--
*
GIGABYTE GA-MA785GMT-UD2H AM3*
**www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128397*

Can I confirm this? I want to order today itself if possible or tomorrow(tomorrow, HD5800 release yippie!!!)

And RAM IS THIS:-
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148261  - Crucial
or
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227346 - OCZ


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

*asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=fcsXWSxnhzZE9rnR

Better than your Gigabyte board as it is full ATX @ around the same price.

Crucial RAM as it is 1333MHz over OCZ's 1066MHz.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2009)

^^bingo.

how come I missed this???

 @compaddict, go for that board. it costs 99$ and has

10 phase power supply
Full ATX form factor with CF
sideport memory
Expressgate
All High-quality Conductive Polymer Capacitors

For 99$, it's a big big steal!!!


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

^Yeah, I was actually wondering how you missed it!  On your recommendation Xeno bought it and his details now read :



			
				Xeno's Details said:
			
		

> AMD = Aaja Meri Darling


 Beautiful board. Nice find *desii*!


----------



## Xeno (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL  yep loving the Athlon II X4 620 quad core ! and will "try" to overclock the proccy after throughly reading the stuff. ASUS seems to have provided a very easy utility to OC.

Proccy temp doesnt go above 33*C under normal usage for continuous 5-6 hrs
willl post pics soon


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^Yeah, I was actually wondering how you missed it!  On your recommendation Xeno bought it and his details now read :
> 
> 
> Beautiful board. Nice find *desii*!



haha. that's a nice tag 
Look like I am becoming Ghajini


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> *www.lynx-india.com/beta/index.php?productID=6124 - Glacial Power 650W - Rs. 4,700
> 
> *www.lynx-india.com/beta/index.php?productID=7472 - BenQ G2220 - Rs. 8,700
> 
> ...



Have a look at this guys. I will order HD5850 tomorrow alongwith the 3 other newegg orders, and the rest of the config from lynx-india, including cabinet.

Okay, but which cabinet among these?


> *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077
> 
> or
> 
> *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146055


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2009)

with no side fan duct, I wouldn't go for CM centurion. 

how about this:

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119047

and this:

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042

and this:

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

make sure that these have good length


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Nah..I'm not too worried...I will install a fan if I have too but that Cooler Master case I have given, i kinda want it real bad, especially for that side transparent part.....hehe....

So how does the rig shape up eh? Finally CRYSIS maxed out on HD5850.....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2009)

oooh. ok. why not cm 690 then. centurion looking bit outdated? noticed one nzxt tyhat looked sexy with transparent side panel


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Ahh...you mean this??

Okay I'll consider this too. Asking KMD for price of each...

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146050


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats one hell of a cabinet. Go for it if it suits your budget.


----------



## asingh (Sep 22, 2009)

^^ Remember one thing, about transparent cabinets.

A hell of a lot light leaks through, at night when you are trying to sleep via the motherboard LEDs and FAN LEDs.

You can de - solder, or cover with tape, or cover the side panel with cloth at night...!


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

^But OP might like the showoff for his SHOWOFF thread.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2009)

yes. that's the one.


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2009)

@ comp@ddict - get asus M4A785TD-V EVO and CM690 with Transparent side panel 

If you want further show-off and OC capability get CM hyper 212 as it has one 120mm blue led fan which just looks amazing through transparent side panel


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 23, 2009)

K, if i had such a budget, iw ud scrap them and get Core i7, but no i dunt have such a budget.....hehe....

But here's the good news, HD5850 price is said to be 269$ and not 299$, HD5870 at 379$....wow..


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2009)

^^ hehe. okay. so, did you finalize the config?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2009)

kinda.....only the Cabby is left....and if the budget exceeds too much...i will scrap and get a mATX board itself....else it's pretty much the one i've posted here.....


EDIT:-
guys finalize the cabby, within 4k, from India(newegg import too costly becuz cases are heavy)..............


----------



## asingh (Sep 24, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> kinda.....only the Cabby is left....and if the budget exceeds too much...i will scrap and get a mATX board itself....else it's pretty much the one i've posted here.....
> 
> 
> EDIT:-
> guys finalize the cabby, within 4k, from India(newegg import too costly becuz cases are heavy)..............



Just get the CM690 (transparent side panel) RS4580/--- (Lynx). No doubt or debate about this.

Nothing can beat this cabinet for the price. Believe me, when you see it you will be shocked. Its so solid, and heavy, and robust. Excellent cable management. It has provision for 120MM x 6 and 1 x 80mm fans.


----------



## Krow (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah... Putting in 500 bucks extra is totally worth it IMO.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2009)

I waz considering this for 4.7k

*www.techgadgets.in/images/nzxt-guardian-921-chassis.jpg

NZXT Guardian 921

It's this or I will just get a simple case - CM Gladiator 600 @ 3.8k


----------



## asingh (Sep 24, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I waz considering this for 4.7k
> 
> *www.techgadgets.in/images/nzxt-guardian-921-chassis.jpg
> 
> ...



Gosh..half that case is 'naked'.

Buddy unless the system is in another room, this case will not let you sleep. To much light will seep through.

Never seen a NZXT is real to comment about quality. Would still suggest CM690. Safe 
bet.

By the way..is the side panel swivel or screw.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 24, 2009)

I guess this would change your mind about Guardian 921. 

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Guardian_921/7.html

Stick with CM690!


----------



## asingh (Sep 24, 2009)

^^ yea...cabinet is good, but not as good as CM690.

You can choose and decide.


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2009)

It's better to stick with CM690 - It has best ventilation system in it's price range. Even cabinet priced higher than this has not this kind of ventilation system. So it's the perfect VFM cabby under 5K


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 25, 2009)

Guys the CM 690 Transparent comes to 5k..I've decided and already placed order of Antec Three Hundred....good buy?


----------



## asingh (Sep 25, 2009)

Well..decent buy. Since you have decided. 

Where you saw the CM690 being 5k.

Antec 300 is a fine cabinet. I liked the concept of washable fan filters and speed control for the fans.

It will be a tad small for large GPUs. Specially if you put in multi-HDDs

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/8004/60665557.jpg

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/3999/35018286.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 25, 2009)

Chill..I'll never have 3 gfx cards there..nor multiple hdds too....

And the entire rig is coming fro lynx-india...as Amarbir said he has the Athlon II X4 620 and ASUS 785G EVO...i'll pick up 4GB DDR3 kit from him itself


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 25, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Chill..I'll never have 3 gfx cards there..nor multiple hdds too....
> 
> And the entire rig is coming fro lynx-india...as Amarbir said he has the Athlon II X4 620 and ASUS 785G EVO...i'll pick up 4GB DDR3 kit from him itself


Then why don't you just go for a zebby case ? You have good options under 2.5K and these would be enough as long as you are going for simpler solutions without multiple HDDs, Multiple Optical Drives, etc.


----------



## asingh (Sep 25, 2009)

I never meant three GPUs. Anything longer then 10" will cause an issue in there. All ready the 5xxx series are 11"...!


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

@ OP *asigh* is speaking sense. You may have 3 or more HDD's later, so wasting 4.7k on that is not worth it. Better get CM690 @ 4.5k. Cheaper and better, so no hesitation.


----------



## maldyzooks (Sep 26, 2009)

trust me, everyone thinks that they dont need more hdd's and end up like me with 5 hdd's n no ports to plug em in


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2009)

Most of users have/need 2Hdds. You have got 5 in one cabby!  

What do you do ? Are you running 2x hdd in RAID0 and another 2 in RAID1 and using the single one for OS ?

@ Techalomaniac - yup, CM690 is the way to go. The hdd installation is so easy on it


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 26, 2009)

Guys....i can't go on stretching my budget..


and trust me...when i say i'l have one:-
-gfx card
-no pci cards ever(wont evr need)
-only 1 HDD
-1 optical drive

I mean it...and if u say that a CM Elite 334 will be able to accomodate that all...i will even go for that cuz i really dun wanna increase the dammned budget...getting hd5850 is gud enuf..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 26, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Guys....i can't go on stretching my budget..
> 
> 
> and trust me...when i say i'l have one:-
> ...


Yeah CM Elite 334 seems good enough. See if you can get the transparent version though.
But then also consider Zebronics Reaper. *www.zebronics.net/Zeb_Reaper_(T).asp


----------



## asingh (Sep 26, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ...getting hd5850 is gud enuf..



Have you ordered the 5xxx series....


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 26, 2009)

No...I just need to confirm the mode of payment from Amarbir..his cell is switched off....from yesterday nite...uff...then order will be placed.

now the entire rig is confirmed.....Cooler Master Elite 334 Transparent...comes for 2.6k.........

Finally....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 26, 2009)

you sure that HD5850 will fit in that cabinet?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 26, 2009)

I Second desiibond's question. Your best bet is to check out in newegg for comments and hope someone who bought a HD5850 has a CM Elite 334.

And is this case available in India ?
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166004
@ 50$ and Full Tower its one beautiful piece of hardware.

EDIT: and this too: 40$ totally sweet
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166015


----------



## Xeno (Sep 26, 2009)

O wow ... but its not $50 , that's only after mail in rebate if you can claim that :S .. but even then its like 4.2k ($80) so its still VFM. I see enough fans in there


----------



## asingh (Sep 26, 2009)

The 5850 is being touted as normal sized card. Not the big 11" that 5870 is.

It should be manageable inside his case.

@metalheadgautam:
Wow those are nice cabinets. Doubt they would be available in India. 

Though have been researching cabinets...when ever I get my next rig the cabinet will be for sure:

1. Full ATX. (Much more space -- more roomier)
2. Swivel side panel. (I hate opening the two screws)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 26, 2009)

Xeno said:


> O wow ... but its not $50 , that's only after mail in rebate if you can claim that :S .. but even then its like 4.2k ($80) so its still VFM. I see enough fans in there


Well if you order it via KMD I guess you still claim MIRs.

Anyway, check THIS baby out too:
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517004

I'll just keep drooling till it appears on Indian shelves which maybe like NEVER 



asigh said:


> The 5850 is being touted as normal sized card. Not the big 11" that 5870 is.
> 
> It should be manageable inside his case.
> 
> ...



Mine too. And I am also looking for 250mm dual fan solutions and wind tunnel type solutions for my next rig.

But the advantage I got is that my desktop workstation is atleast 4 years away, once I graduate and get a job. Meanwhile I am concentrating on getting a TB more of space into my current P4 rig in under a month and a budget dual core (with PROPER graphics option) laptop coming soon within an year.

So hopefully by the time my purchase time comes, we'll have awesome cabbies like that in India too.


----------



## asingh (Sep 27, 2009)

Well then check *this* out.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 27, 2009)

asigh said:


> Well then check *this* out.


Some things remain expensive forever


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 27, 2009)

CM Elite 334 is my final choie...and HD5850 is smaller than HD5870 by some bit...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 30, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> CM Elite 334 is my final choie...and HD5850 is smaller than HD5870 by some bit...


Good Luck and happy fitting.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2009)

Checked out HD5850 review...it's awesome......!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saqib_khan (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ he he  The price too is awesome. Its some 15 k right?


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2009)

But it's outperforms all GPU's in it's price range and even outperforms GTX 285 which is more expensive than this Powerful Red gene. So though 15-17K it's the best VFM product in it's price range ( actually it's the best VFM product in 15-22K )


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2009)

Ordered the rig...today bank holiday..payment tomorrow...rig shud be at home by latest next week...........


----------



## asingh (Oct 2, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Ordered the rig...today bank holiday..payment tomorrow...rig shud be at home by latest next week...........



Lynx...??

If yes..how is Amarbir shipping it..??


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 3, 2009)

Local....direct to home...I'm in Delhi..

He's charging only Rs. 250 on top of total for Assembling and Delivering the comp..


----------



## asingh (Oct 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Local....direct to home...I'm in Delhi..
> 
> He's charging only Rs. 250 on top of total for Assembling and Delivering the comp..




You wont assemble it yourself...why..?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2009)

He said he'll assemble it himself...

and who says i'll let my comp be in one piece once it's in my vicnity!


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ Are you going to mod your rig after it finally reaches in your hands


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2009)

That will hav to wait...yea I'll add a good CPU cooler later, and some lights too(suggest on that l8er) as the cabby side is transparent anyways...


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2009)

^^ After you got your new rig don't forget to take a look at these two threads 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121070

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121310


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2009)

Aah....either today or monday, system is in my hands.....


----------

